# Storing Dried Wheat Malt



## waggastew (15/8/10)

I am about to do a LCPA clone using the famous Boonies recipe as a base. I also plan to add about 250g of wheat malt to help the head and give that slight couldyness/sourness that LCPA has. 

My 'problem' is that my LHBS has only 500g packs of dried wheat malt. The tightass in me doesn't want to waste the other 250g I don't use but keep it for a wheat beer which will be brewed in November. So the options are:

1. Put the remainder of the dried malt in the freezer in the original bag, resealed with a tie then double bagged in a zip lock

2. Boil the whole 500g in some H2O, use half for the existing brew, then put the remainder in a sanitised container in the freezer

3. Don't be a tight arse and throw the remainder out.

4. Any other ideas?

Cheers


----------



## manticle (15/8/10)

Dried malt extract? Put a rubber band around the remainder or stick it in a zip lock bag. It'll be fine. Store in a cool, dark, dry place, use as needs. No need to freeze.

Not sure you get cloudiness from wheat malt by default.


----------



## rendo (15/8/10)

Bang on!! Exactly what I do with my wheat malt (zip lock bag, usually then into a tupperware container)...assuming we are talking about the dried wheat malt powder??





manticle said:


> Dried malt extract? Put a rubber band around the remainder or stick it in a zip lock bag. It'll be fine. Store in a cool, dark, dry place, use as needs. No need to freeze.
> 
> Not sure you get cloudiness from wheat malt by default.


----------

